# wyrażenia pochwały



## tkekte

Cześć. 

Jak można komuś powiedzieć, że zrobił(a) coś dobrzego, nieco że się podoba?
np, po angielsku: good job!, nice work!, sweet!, itd. po rosyjsku: молодец!

Czy mogę powiedzieć np "dobra robota"? (nie wiem czemu, ale brzmi to mi po polsku, może kiedyś go spotkałem)

Wagon z dziękami.


----------



## slavian1

Właśnie tak mówimy po polsku, gdy chcemy kogoś pochwalić.
Dobra robota! ;-)


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Cześć.
> 
> Jak można komuś powiedzieć, że zrobił(a) coś dobrzegodobrego, nieco że się podoba?a nie, że coś się podoba
> np, po angielsku: good job!, nice work!, sweet!, itd. po rosyjsku: молодец!
> 
> Czy mogę powiedzieć np "dobra robota"? (nie wiem czemu, ale brzmi to mi po polsku, może kiedyś go to spotkałem)
> 
> Wagon z dziękami.


Zgadzam się ze slavianem, że "Dobra robota!" będzie stosownym wyrażeniem.Możesz jeszcze dodać: Tak trzymaj!


----------



## tkekte

Dzięki.  Więc to nie było de ja vu.


----------



## slavian1

Ja do swego syna mówiê czasem (*Zuch!* lub *Zuch ch³opak!*). Ale to okreœlenie ograniczone jest wy³¹cznie do dzieci (a drugie do ch³opców). Znaczeniowo przypomina najbardziej rosyjskie молодец! choæ to okreœlenie z tego co wiem mo¿na stosowaæ równie¿ do doros³ych.


----------



## Thomas1

You can also hear a simple _(bardzo) dobrze(!)_. This is what you would hear in more formal situations, for instance from a teacher; since _dobra robota_ is rather too colloquial to be used in such situations.


Tom


----------



## candy-man

Warto wspomnieć też o innych wyrażeniach, których używa w stosunku do osób znanych,czy bliskich. Są to,np. *Spisałeś się na medal! **/ O to właśnie chodzi!/ Brawo!/ Świetnie!/ Oooo! Wspaniale! - *(do małych dzieci,np. w podstawówce)
Żeby wyrazić większą aprobatę,podziw dla tej osoby, można na początku tych wyrażeń dodać *NO... zmieniając intonację głosu wydłużając sztucznie literę O,*co równocześnie jest już bardzo kolokwialne,ale brzmi naturalnie i jest dozwolone


----------

